# Coming Home



## Pete031 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, so I came across this vid a couple of days ago. And it is from my last tour in A-Stan... I don't know the dude, and in the middle it is just pics of him and his wife.

Almost at the end is a conversation that a CF-18 pilot put onto the returning soldiers Airbus. And I think it is amazing to hear what he says. 

I wasn't on the plane with these Dudes, as they are from one of the conventional battalions. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFvnuCCGhHs"]YouTube - Candadian Forces coming home from Afghanistan[/ame]


----------



## car (Jun 20, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Ok, so I came across this vid a couple of days ago. And it is from my last tour in A-Stan... I don't know the dude, and in the middle it is just pics of him and his wife.
> 
> Almost at the end is a conversation that a CF-18 pilot put onto the returning soldiers Airbus. And I think it is amazing to hear what he says.
> 
> I wasn't on the plane with these Dudes, as they are from one of the conventional battalions.



Great vid Pete!

"....and have a few cold ones tonight."

Thanks!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2008)

Very cool Pete.  Thanks.


I think if we are going to send A/C over there to support the guys on the ground, the CF-18's should get their opportunity.  :2c:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 20, 2008)

Amazing!!  I can't get over the Police standing to attention saluting the Troops!! Amazing!!:cool:


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool viedo, thanks for posting.


----------



## pardus (Jun 20, 2008)

That is an awesome vid!

Fuck Yeah Canada!

Thanks Pete. :)


----------



## Rowdyraven (Dec 7, 2008)

That was a beautiful video. It reminds me of my British SAS friend. I hope that he comes home safe too. I do miss him, and his humorous nature.

Be safe my friend...till I see you again.


----------



## 08steeda (Dec 7, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Kudos for finding this Vid!!!

Nothing sweeter than a warrior coming home to his beautiful wife!!!

God Speed to all the warriors out there! Our Prayers are with you on ever step of your journey!!!!


----------



## Muppet (Dec 8, 2008)

Outstanding. Got chills over it.

F.M.


----------

